

The Internet Is the Greatest Legal Facilitator of Inequality in Human History - santoshmaharshi
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/01/the-internet-is-the-greatest-legal-facilitator-of-inequality-in-human-history/283422/

======
guimarin
pretty link baity topic. Makes the internet out to be the bad guy... the
internet is just a piece of technology. wealth inequality happens as a result
of the capitalist process. it's the best thing we've come up with at
organizing human work, but it's clear that one way or another, it's going to
have to drastically change in the coming decades.

------
bedhead
I had had a nagging belief in this for a long time. Then something funny
happened that convinced me this is 100% true: Instagram. A couple years and 11
employees and $2 billion in wealth. Incredible.

As recently as 20 years ago companies simply couldn't do this type of thing.
The wealth creation was slower, and spread amount among more people. Things
were less efficient. It's astonishing how drastically technology and the
internet have disrupted the traditional paths to wealth creation, and allowed
it to be more concentrated. Capital has slowly displaced labor. This is why
the middle class is stuck, while owners of capital (eg private equity fund
managers) have gone from obscurity 30 years ago to dominating the Forbes list.

For better or worse (probably worse), the die has already been cast. We cant
uninvent things. The inequality trend is irreversible.

